# Acana Vs. Natural Balance



## BJSalz (Mar 24, 2009)

We're feeding Pacifica Acana but the store we get it from isn't local. I've thought about switching to Natural Balance LID (Fish/Sweet Potato) because it seems equivlant to the Acana and my local store carries it. Any thoughts or suggestions? Is one better than the other? Thanks!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

The Acana is a far superior product IMO. The Natural Balance doesn't even have meat as a first ingredient, the protein content is much lower.

Here's the info on NB


> Sweet Potatoes, Salmon, Salmon Meal, Canola Oil, Potato Fiber, Natural Flavor, Salmon Oil (a source of DHA), Flaxseed, Potassium Chloride, Methionine, Choline Chloride, Natural Mixed Tocopherols, Taurine, Vitamin E Supplement, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Potassium Iodide, Thiamine Mononitrate (Vitamin B-1), Manganese Proteinate, Manganous Oxide, Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin A Supplement, Biotin, Calcium Pantothenate, Manganese Sulfate, Sodium Selenite, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B-6), Vitamin B-12 Supplement, Riboflavin (Vitamin B-2), Vitamin D-3 Supplement, Folic Acid.
> *GUARANTEED ANALYSIS*Crude Protein21.0% minimumCrude Fat10.0% minimumCrude Fiber3.0% maximumMoisture10.0% maximumCalcium1.0% minimumPhosphorus0.9% minimum Omega-3 Fatty Acids 0.5% minimumDocosahexaenoic Acid (DHA)0.01% minimumOmega-6 Fatty Acids 2.0% minimumDick Van Patten's Natural Balance® L.I.D. Limited Ingredient Diets® Sweet Potato & Fish Formula is formulated to meet the nutritional levels established by the A.A.F.C.O. dog food nutrient profile for all life stages.
> *(BACK TO TOP)*


Here's the Acana:



> *Acana Pacifica Dog Food*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*Acana Pacifica Dog Food*​ 





Protein 33 % 
Fat 15 % 
Fiber 3.5 % 
Calcium 1.4 % 
Phosphorus 1.1 % 
Omega-6 2.2 % 
Omega-3 0.4 % 
Glucosamine 800 mg/kg 
Chondroitin 500 mg/kg 
Carbohydrate 29 %


----------



## BJSalz (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for your help. We'll stick with the Acana then. I tried to get 2 bags last time but one of the bags had a tear in it so I didn't take it, even though the lady at the pet store said nothing was wrong with it, I had visuals of someone tampering with the food inside the tear. I'm a paranoid Mama.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Just learned Natural Balance is made by Diamond who has stated all of their fish meal is preserved with ethoxyquin.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

I have to agree: Acana and Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Fish aren't remotely similar.

I've had good luck feeding Acana Wild Prairie in my dogs' rotation. But if I had to purchase a Natural Balance product, it would be the Natural Balance AMP Ultra Active Formula:

Chicken (a natural source of glucosamine), Chicken Meal (a natural source of glucosamine), Brown Rice, Barley, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), Lamb Meal, Beet Pulp, Oatmeal, Potatoes, Carrots, Natural Flavor, Brewer Yeast, Salmon Meal, salmon Oil, Whole Ground Flaxseed, Potassium Chloride, Choline Chloride, Spinach, Parsley Flakes, Cranberry, Lysine, L-Carnitine, Yucca Schidigera, Kelp, Vitamine E Supplement, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Potassium Iodide, Thiamine Mononitrate (Vitamine B-1), Manganese Proteinate, Manganous Oxide, Ascorbic Acid, Vitamine A Supplement, Biotin, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Manganese Sulfate, Sodium Selenite, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamine B-6), Vitamine B-12 Supplement, Riboflavin (Vitamine B-2), Vitamine D-3 Supplement, Folic Acide (Vitamin B).

Crude Fiber3.00%
Omega 6 Fatty Acids3.00%
Crude Protein27.00%
Moisture10.00%
Crude Fat16.00%
Omega 3 Fatty Acids0.50%


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Just learned Natural Balance is made by Diamond who has stated all of their fish meal is preserved with ethoxyquin.


List of company responses regarding the use of ethoxyquin as preservative ... 


http://www.truthaboutpetfood.com/art...els/Page1.html


http://www.truthaboutpetfood.com/articles/441/1/More-Pet-Food-Replies-to-Ethoxyquin-in-Fish-Meal-Question/Page1.html


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

T&T said:


> List of company responses regarding the use of ethoxyquin as preservative ...
> 
> 
> http://www.truthaboutpetfood.com/art...els/Page1.html
> ...


Thanks Sylvia. I was just looking at that last night. It just never ceases to amaze me how many foods are made by Diamond !!!


----------



## goldengirl09 (Jul 23, 2009)

Glad you posted this. I'm currently feeding my 9 month old golden the NB Sweet Potato and Fish. We tried a sample of Acana and he LOVED it but I thought the protein was too high for his age but I really am unclear about it. He's already 75 lbs so he's probably close to full grown. If anyone has advice about if Acana is good for a 9 month old, I"d appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Thanks Sylvia. I was just looking at that last night. It just never ceases to amaze me how many foods are made by Diamond !!!


Another interesting link
http://www.swisslickswissies.com/index.php/archives/ethoxyquin

And very interesting comments ...


----------



## Mileysmom (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks for the info...I have the same confusion when reading all the labels..presently Miley is on RX Hills R/D to loose weight but once she gets off of that then I had no clue what to switch to that was good for her...Oh, was feeding her Natural Balance Low calorie & she hated it plus she never lost any weight.


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

I recently switched from NB Duck and Potato to Acana Pacifica for my allergic golden and he's doing so much better on it. It is harder to find the Acana, but IMO, it's worth it. 

I actually wrote Champion Petfoods Ltd (who make Acana and Orijen) when there was a shortage of fish based foods in our area a couple of months back and was impressed with their response. The ingredients they use are fresh (never frozen) and the fish are caught wild within their region.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I love acana and, in fact, just ordered from www.doggiefood.com today. They had a sale plus a 15% coupon code (DFC15). It's not available here and I had been ordering from paws choice but they've been out of stock. BTW, acana ( and orijen use no ethoxyquin since all their fish is fresh).


----------

